# الأنابيب المفرغة



## ale3sar (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو ممن لديه معلومات عن تكنولوجيا الأنابيب المفرغة وعن جدواها الاقتصادية ان لايبخل علينا بها


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ العزيز*

ارجو التوضيح اكثر شنو قصدك بتكنلوجيا الانابيب المفرغة هل تقصد مولد طاقةاومحرك....
ارجوالتوضيح اكثر .....لطفا.:86::31: :31: :31:


----------



## ale3sar (12 أبريل 2007)

الأنابيب المفرغة 
هي عبارة عن أنابيب زجاجية تستخدم لتسخين المياه وتعطي درجات حراترة مرفعة تزيد على 100 درجة مئوية


----------



## alsaneyousef (12 أبريل 2007)

these pipes(black) used in solar panels for heating water using the sun 
and these black pipes inside clear pipes made from glass and the gab between the tow pipes vacum to increas the heat transfer to the water


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (13 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ العزيز*

شكرا للتوضيح......:34:


----------



## سنان محمود (28 أبريل 2007)

www.apricus.com/ في هذا الرابط معلومات احدى الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال,تحياتي


----------



## احمد مضر (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا للأخوة على التوضيح,لدي المزيد من الأسئلة اذا تكرم علي الاخوة بالمزيد من وقتهم للاجابة.السؤال الاول هو عن التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية و هو ايهما اكثر مردودا أنظمة تسخين الهواء ام انظمة تسخين الماء؟ و ماذا عن التكلفة ايهما اقل تكلفة من الناحية الانشائية و من الناحية التشغيلية؟و السؤال الأخير هو هل فعلا يمكننا الاستغناء عن الوقود التعضوي التقليدي في مجال التدفئة في بلدان عربية تمتاز بشتاء قارس؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 فبراير 2009)

التدفئة بالطاقة الهيدروجبنبة ستكون أوفر بكثير وأسهل بكثير وكذلك عمرها أطول ......


----------



## احمد مضر (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للأخ عصام نور الدين على مروره الكريم و لكن نطمع بمزيد من التوضيح او افادتنا بروابط تخص موضوع التدفئةالطاقة الهيدروجينية حيث ان الفكرة جديدة و غريبة بالنسبة لي و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أغسطس 2010)

الأنابيب المفرغة عدة أنواع : الذي تطلبه هو أنبوب زجاجي مضاعف ومطلي بمعادن وأطلية معدنية عاكسة وهو على نوعين أيضاً : أحدهما :وفي داخل الأنبوب قضيب نحاسي وفي أعلاه انتفاخ مفرغ نحاسي أيضاً ، عند تعرضه للحرارة يسخن القضيب فيسخن الانتفاخ وينقل الحرارة للماء البارد* .
وهذا النوع يعمل بضغط ماء مرتفع لأنه على دارة مغلقة حصراً


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أغسطس 2010)

أما الثاني : فيحتوي على أنبوبين مثل السابق وله فقط انتفاخ نحاسي ضمن الأنبوب الزجاجي ، كما يحتوي على سائل من أنواع الفريونات أو أي شيء آخر ، فعندما يتعرض للحرارة ترتفع حرارته فيرتفع بخاره ويصدم بالسطح الداخلي للانتفاخ الذي يكون بارداً لأنه على تماس مع الماء مما يجعل الحرارة تنتقل من بخار السائل إلى الماء فيبرد ويعود إلى حالته السائلة ويهبط للأسفل ... وهكذا ...* وهذا أيضاً يعمل على دارة مغلقة ...


----------

